# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa Romana

## ben-amar

Esta presa se encuentra en la villa romana de Fuente Alamo (Puente Genil)
Presa Romana S. I dC.
Las Termas consumían un importante caudal del agua, por tanto para asegurarse el abastecimiento del liquido elemento durante todo el año se construyeron dos presas escalonadas, las cuales alimentaban a los diferentes estanques a través de dos canalizaciones principales, transcurriendo cada una de ellas paralelas al arroyo, la de la derecha abastecía a los baños de verano, situadas en la parte alta y la canalización de la izquierda suministraba agua a las termas de invierno situadas en la parte baja.

Presa Romana escalonada, situada en la parte más baja en el curso del arroyo. En la fotografía se puede observar la parte central de los muros que guardaban el agua en dichas presas, ya que el resto esta enterrado por los sedimentos que se han acumulado a lo largo de los siglos.

Presa Romana escalonada, situada en la parte más alta en el curso del arroyo. Esta en proyecto desenterrar estas presas para poder ver la capacidad que tenían, y poner en alza su valor patrimonial.

----------


## sergi1907

Sería interesante que se desenterraran y se pudieran conocer :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Al final, creo que lo harán; se han comprado mas terrenos para seguir excavando. Hay zonas de la villa que aún siguen bajo tierra y que piensan sacar a la luz.
A partir de esta presa, el arroyo, que discurría por el centro de esta villa, iba totalmente canalizado.

----------

